# When Raised?



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 10, 2008)

Could we get an idea of the age of our members, e.g. when raised?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 10, 2008)

Jerry L. Jones

May 15,1984


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 10, 2008)

October 13, 2008 - 23


----------



## caeservi (Dec 10, 2008)

March 13, 2008 - 38


----------



## jwardl (Dec 10, 2008)

5/1/08 -- 44


----------



## Joey (Dec 10, 2008)

May 19, 2006 -- 27


----------



## owls84 (Dec 10, 2008)

May 23, 2008 - 26


----------



## david918 (Dec 10, 2008)

Jan 17 1990
38 when raised 57 now

David Broman
PM&Secy El Campo#918
MC Wharton#621


----------



## Bro Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

Sept 25, 2008.  I was 38 way back then.


----------



## Curtis Wilson (Dec 10, 2008)

Raised 10-4-1994, but how does our raised date give you an idea of the age of the members?  I'm 45


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 10, 2008)

Look at my post, (Could we get an idea of the age of our members, *e.g.* when raised?) the age as how long you have been a Master Mason, not when you were born.
Sorry if it was confusing.


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

December 29, 1989 `` 60 this year


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 10, 2008)

raised 12-5-08 
23


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 10, 2008)

Raised 1/27/00. 55 now.


----------



## TexMass (Dec 11, 2008)

First let me congratulate Bro Jerry Jones for his upcoming 25 years.

Me: July 17, 2000  48 y/o now.


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 11, 2008)

July 2004, 30 years old now


----------



## ravickery03 (Dec 11, 2008)

May 28 2007 - 32 years old.

-Bro Vick


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you brother Jack.


----------



## jhaerwie (Dec 17, 2008)

*Raised*

November 2003 ------ 40 yrs. old


----------



## Erik X (Dec 19, 2008)

Raised 17 August 2006 - 29


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 19, 2008)

Raised March 1977....... Working on my 32 Year as a Master Mason


----------



## JTM (Dec 28, 2008)

1/21/2008

very young MM.


----------



## Nate C. (Dec 29, 2008)

March 30, 2006, almost two full years after initiation. 

35 years old now.


----------



## gipper2005 (Jan 3, 2009)

8/27/05

I was 21 when raised.


----------



## Brother Secretary (Jan 3, 2009)

I would presume we're looking for age for general demographics and "masonic age" for specifics.

Raised on 4th November 2003 currently 34 years old


----------



## js4253 (Jan 3, 2009)

2005/55


----------



## GMO (Jan 4, 2009)

Raised Aug. 11, 1970 - will be 61 this month.

Desire more light?  Look at the York Rite.

Glen Sachtleben
Gonzales #30


----------



## ragged tiger (Jan 4, 2009)

Raised January 28, 2006.  Currently 36 years old.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 22, 2009)

Raised June 18, 2008.


----------



## Smokey613 (Jan 23, 2009)

Initiated:  03-28-87
Passed:    11-20-06
Raised:     12-16-06

Age: 56

I am a slow learner.  

Actually there were extenuating crcumstances.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 23, 2009)

April 29th 2008


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 28, 2009)

Born December 25, 1963
Raised June 16, 2008


----------



## calee (Jul 13, 2011)

July 24, 2010---45


----------



## dizlwizl (Jul 13, 2011)

mar. 19, 2011- 24 yrs ol


----------



## tbone1321 (Jul 13, 2011)

4-21-2011 26 years old


----------



## Scott J (Jul 15, 2011)

4/12/11.


> how does our raised date give you an idea of the age of the members?



I thinks he means Masonic age.


----------



## dizlwizl (Sep 12, 2016)

dizlwizl said:


> mar. 19, 2011- 24 yrs ol


Healed 3 years ago. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 12, 2016)

Feb 2004, 
I was 32 at the time 
(I know you're looking for Masonic Age, but that can easily be worked out, it's interesting to see how old folk where when raised).


----------



## Zack (Sep 12, 2016)

Feb. 1977


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 12, 2016)

Feb. 11, 2009 raised--was was 54 back then


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 12, 2016)

Raised 24 April 2007 at the ripe old age of 48.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## cemab4y (Sep 12, 2016)

Raised Sept 28,1982 by my father.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 12, 2016)

Raised 04 Aug 14. 60 yrs. old. I was 58 at the time.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 14, 2016)

9/13/14  
I was 34 at the time


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## coinopboy (Sep 14, 2016)

Raised in June of this year, I'm 39

3rd° Master Mason - Redwood Lodge #35 Rhode Island


----------



## MBC (Sep 15, 2016)

08 Oct 14, 20 at the time


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## McCrea (Sep 26, 2016)

Raised September 19th 2016, 32 years old


----------



## Scoops (Sep 26, 2016)

Raised 20th September 2016, 35 years old 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke (Sep 26, 2016)

How cool is that, two MMs less than 14 days old !


----------



## RobGLSA (Sep 27, 2016)

Raised September the 5th of 2016, I'm 36 years old. Under the Grand Lodge of South Africa. Lodge Belville No 42


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 27, 2016)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brothers!


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Nov 12, 2016)

Raised on 21 April 2013. At the age of 23.


Sent from my LGL82VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## J. Earl (Nov 12, 2016)

Raised September 24, 2016. Very new Master Mason. 

Currently 30 years old. Turning 31 in January. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 13, 2016)

Feb. 4, 1994


----------



## drw72 (Nov 16, 2016)

Raised September 26th, 2015 at the age of 43.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 17, 2016)

2013 @ the age of 36


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Nov 17, 2016)

Raised February 2010.


----------



## PM. Lewis (Apr 22, 2017)

Raised September 25,2017- 26


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 22, 2017)

PM. Lewis said:


> Raised September 25,2017- 26


That date hasn't even happened yet

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## J. Earl (Apr 23, 2017)

Raised September 24, 2016


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## JanneProeliator (Apr 23, 2017)

Raised January 10th 2017


----------



## JanneProeliator (Apr 23, 2017)

JanneProeliator said:


> Raised January 10th 2017


Wait no. NO I wasn't  Got confused with the terms in english. I was initiated that day. SOrry. Carry on.


----------



## fmasonlog (Apr 23, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> That date hasn't even happened yet
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Brother, he is from the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## PM. Lewis (Apr 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> That date hasn't even happened yet
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


My apologies, September 25, 2009


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 24, 2017)

PM. Lewis said:


> My apologies, September 25, 2009


Lol! Its all good Brother!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Illuminatio (Apr 24, 2017)

Raised 08/12/14; 38 at the moment.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 24, 2017)

Ten years ago tonight.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 24, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Ten years ago tonight.


Congrats!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 24, 2017)

December 1991, 61


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 24, 2017)

April 29, 2007


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Congrats!



Thanks, Brother!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 25, 2017)

12/16 I was 50


----------



## TXStrat (Apr 25, 2017)

March 18, 2017 - 48


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 28, 2017)

11-27-12, 35 years old last month....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

